
Wholesale Privacy violations in the European Union - jacquesm
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Wholesale+Privacy+violations+in+the+European+Union
======
ErrantX
I have a slightly controversial theory here.

The UK has the worst rep for anti-privacy measures because a lot of it
surfaces; and actually if you keep track we have a good record of curbing the
stupid ideas (deep packet inspection was trashed comprehensively, body
scanners has stalled at one installation and I doubt it will expand, ID cards
have been pushed aside)

Whereas the EU has a fairly good rep for respecting privacy - but really it
all gets snuck in behind the scenes. As highlighted here. No one hears about
the Hadopi laws outside of France but they are, basically, being pushed
through (no idea of the status at the moment) with no regard for the public.
German record for privacy invasion is, behind the scenes, generally bad.

------
nfnaaron
Is there a respected tradition of civil disobedience where you are?

~~~
jacquesm
For some things yes. I think my chances are fairly good. We used to have a
draft here and dissenters did get locked up though so we'll see.

~~~
nfnaaron
Getting locked up is often part of civil disobedience. :)

~~~
jacquesm
I'll take that risk.

